# 3 fights to showcase MMA



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

If you could show a person just 3 fights to show them what MMA is, and what it's all about which 3 would you show them and why?


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> If you could show a person just 3 fights to show them what MMA is, and what it's all about which 3 would you show them and why?


 
Anyone that I'm not a part of:whip: 
Terry


----------



## Marvin (May 19, 2006)

UFC 52 Hughes vs Trigg
This match was all over the place, good reversal by Hughes

Vale Tudo Japan 1994 Rickson vs Everybody
Rickson at his finest

UFC 44 Coture vs Ortiz
Coture just dominates the whole fight, plus the spanking is classic!


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2006)

I would show Coture vs. Ortiz, but then Liddell vs. Coture (the most recent one which retired coture). Why the same fighter twice?

#1. Coture is a phenominal grappler and is worth seeing twice.

#2. It shows how different fighters have different strengths and weaknesses. Often in MMA, the issue of match-up can be just as important as the attributes of the fighters themselves. One match up can involve a fighter dominating, where in a different matchup, the same fighter can have a lot of trouble. It demonstrates the importance of being a well rounded fighter as well.

My third fight I would show would be something recent and less professional, like Solomon vs. Rory. Why? Because that fight deomstrates how important conditioning is in MMA. Conditioning can often make or break fights. More skilled and aggressive fighters often loss through lack of superior conditioning.

One thing is for sure; I would have to include Chuck Liddell in one of the 3. I am biased on this; not just because he is my favorite fighter at the moment, which is true. It shows that a fighter can continually win and dominate through body dominant positioning and striking (which is moe fitting with my methodology), and that it doesn't always have to be about grappling and submissions.

Anyways....what a fun thread to think about! 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

A few others to consider:

Royce vs Kimo ->  The little guy can win over the big muscled freak of nature, how it all began.

Couture vs Belfort 1 -> Out punching a superior boxer by use of the clinch.

Tito vs Frank -> Still one of my favorites


----------



## Rook (May 19, 2006)

I think the prime example would be Stephan Bonnar Forrest Griffith fight.  It shows the "big four" arts in extensive use by both sides (boxing, muay thai, western wrestling, BJJ).  It is long enough to demonstrate conditioning and the combined gameplan and it is neither one side dominating nor does is degenerate into a brawl.  

After that fight, most people should get the idea of what is involved.


----------



## BallistikMike (May 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> A few others to consider:
> 
> Royce vs Kimo -> The little guy can win over the big muscled freak of nature, how it all began.
> 
> ...


 
Thats funny about the Royce vs. Kimo fight. Its the first fight that came to mind. 1 - for the same reason that you said 2 - for the exact opposite also. You could be the best fighter in the ring and still be the one going to the hospital. That fight goes to show what a street fighter can do to a trained MA's and the damage that can be caused. Its a great eye opener on both accounts.

The other two you can pick from 100's of good fights to show case the current MMA.

The main one was that Royce vs. Kimo fight. It showed a lot.


----------



## Marginal (May 19, 2006)

First one that tops my list would be Heath Herring vs Inoue. (Pride Cold Fury) Went up and down, lots of fast paced action standing up and on the mat. Very entertaining fight. 

Sakuraba vs Royce would be next. 

Then Bonner vs Griffin. Can't leave out "The most exciting match in the history of the UFC!!!!!" Hey, you can't argue with Rogan. Or else Tank Abbot KOing that one guy who went limp into the fence. 

Nothing really historic (excepting fight 2 on my list) just entertaining fights with lots of fast action.


----------

